
Ask HN: What is the best way to find a UI/UX designer? - qtyc
We are a young startup and we are looking to work with a designer. We want to start part-time but have a long term working relationship and may be turn into full-time position if it works out. What would be the best way to reach out to individual designers?
======
kostarelo
In this order:

\- Reach out to your contact list, any relevant person that might know someone

\- Reach out to UI/UX meetups, most of them will allow you to make an
announcement or post a message somewhere

\- Finally, go to some gig-based website, PeoplePerHour/Upwork/etc, start with
a small contract there and as time passes you can both see if you want to get
continue full time

